# Thanks to all PFF members....



## RodnReelDepot (Oct 17, 2007)

Just wanted to thank all of the PFF members for their support of 

Rod-n-Reel Depots end of year sale. I know there were a lot of 

very happy people on Christmas day. 



The sale was a great success thanks to all of you.



The shop will be closed from Wednesday 01/09/2008 thru

01/14/2008 so that I can go to the big tackle show in Greenville S.C.

I will be bringing back many new items for this year's fishing season. 

So come by and check them out.



See you on Tuesday.



Ron Trine


----------



## team lite line (Nov 18, 2007)

i will buy every thing you have ron

thanks for all of the rod you and big chris made for me

thanks ben


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

well ron, have a nice trip and we'll see when you get back...the skull & cross bone wrap you did for karon is a work of art...i wish she would post a picture of it...she won't let anyone touch it...what a girl...oke


----------



## team lite line (Nov 18, 2007)

i seen this rod it was nice if it was not for you i would have got it


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Ben, I can build you a few more if you like!!!!!!! Hey how about one of the Gaffs I make?? Do you have one of them yet??? If not let me know I have one in your colors ready to go!!!!!!!


----------

